# Aluminum Liquor Kettle



## mxsteve625 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am in the process of moving up to all grain brewing. I already have on hand a burner, 5 gallon igloo water cooler and a 40 quart aluminum heavy duty (thick walled) kettle. I already have a burner and only need a boil kettle at this point. I plan to go the the local beer distributor next week to see if I can pick up a used beer keg for the boil kettle.

Can I use the Aluminum Kettle for the Liquor vessel without to much worry of contamination as the boil kettle will be the last in the process?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2011)

Absolutely! Aluminum is fine. As long as you have boiled water in it once as doing that actually causes a protective layer over the aluminum. It used to be said that aluminum caused off flavors and even worse Alzheimer's. That has been totally debunked now, If you are worried about that then you had better stay away from Maalox or most antacids for that matter and not eat in most restaurants as aluminum is one of the best cooking pots due to a very good temperature evenness and heat conductor.


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2011)

Ditto to Wade. I make alot of BEER. In my Beer club many have old alum. commercial brew pots. Just remember do not scrub with detergents


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2011)

Tom this is your all time best avatar. Can't help but smile everytime I see it!


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2011)

LOL.. I like it BUTT, would like one @ wine. I am not that PC smart 2 make one


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2011)

that would be Waldo or Mike for that job


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> Ditto to Wade. I make alot of BEER. In my Beer club many have old alum. commercial brew pots. Just remember do not scrub with detergents



Thanks Guys. I am on my why to AG brewing. Hopefully in the next couple weeks.

And yeh Tom I like you mixing up the avatar...keeps things interesting.


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, 
We mods like "change".
just look @ runningwolfs.. HE cant make up his mind...  LOL


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dan? Are you going to defend yourself..


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2011)

TOM, we have another instigator amoungst us...


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2011)

Little does he know we like each other. Both U & I do this to make "conversation". Kinda livens up the forum


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes it does! Sure beats the heck out of another forum where they just beat up on new members


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep I know "that" forum. 
I bet "that" forum the members dont send the mods wine like this one.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh God forbid!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2011)

when you want to send us some wine U can always PM us for our addy


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 28, 2011)

I may do that so I can get some feedback/critque.


----------



## Sirs (Jan 29, 2011)

Tom said:


> LOL.. I like it BUTT, would like one @ wine. I am not that PC smart 2 make one



what do you mean @ wine??? what is it you'd like I might can fix you up one


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2011)

Sirs said:


> what do you mean @ wine??? what is it you'd like I might can fix you up one



Just a funny toon like this beer one showing my obsesssion with wine


----------

